# Egypt GOLD



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Men's -56kg
Gold: S Othman (Egy) :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Silver: A Ulonnam (Nga)
Bronze: J Wang (Chn)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Men's -56kg
> Gold: S Othman (Egy) :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Silver: A Ulonnam (Nga)
> Bronze: J Wang (Chn)


yay! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Othman is the guy interviewed in the video I posted yesterday

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/athlete/othman-sherif-5501421/index.html


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

They're not even showing it on tv here......Grrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mamasue said:


> They're not even showing it on tv here......Grrrrrrr!!!!!


you may be able to watch some of the events here

ParalympicSportTV - YouTube


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:cheer2: more gold (and world record) for Egypt

https://www.facebook.com/egwomenunion/posts/275336672570309


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

aykalam said:


> you may be able to watch some of the events here
> 
> ParalympicSportTV - YouTube




Yaay...excellent!! Thanks for that. Aykalam.....it works great!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------

